
Ask HN: Cybersecurity vs. Computer Science Online Masters? - DGAP
I&#x27;m a new grad working in infosec with a technical non-CS degree. I have the choice between Georgia Tech&#x27;s online CS MS and an online MS Cybersecurity, the best program I can get into will probably be Syracuse.<p>Cost is not an issue due to employer paying for it. Which will be best for my career advancement?
======
gain_sky
Computer Science. Always choose CS over a specialisation when it comes to
degrees.

The reason is that nobody expects you to really learn the tricks of the trade
at university, those are learnt on your own time and on the job. Universities
are for education, not technical skill.

